# Arsons of expats homes in Kefalonia - is it safe to buy property there?



## ElGreco2018 (Apr 28, 2018)

Hello there,

We are currently living in Manchester UK and we are considering buying a house in Kefalonia. However, after digging deeper we discovered that there is significant organised crime on the island which includes arsons of expats homes. I have included here two shocking arson cases in the villages of Matsukata and Karavomylos. The former happened 3 years ago and the latter last year. The authorities know that the perpetrator is a resident of the same village but they have not caught him yet! this is quite shocking. Internet is full o similar incidents on the island and horrific photos from the arsons. Can somebody advise if it is safe to buy property in Kefalonia or other Greek islands as an expat?

Here are articles from the local press on the two arsons I mentioned:

(1)



Resident of the same village was the arsonist of the Matsukata Kefalonia


Results of arson interrogation in Matsukata. The arsonist of the Matsukata farmhouse that was burned last July is according to the fire service resident of the same village. 
Apostle Marni writes 
The fire brigade reached this conclusion after completing the interviewing of the witnesses and took into account the time that the two fires and elements, including genetic material, which were collected from the crime scene, broke out. 

The first fire was made by using a naked flame on a wooden door of the house that was then broadcast inside the house. If there were people in the house they could not escape. From the two fires there could be a risk of strange things and danger to humans. 

On the walls of the house immediately after the two fires were found abusive slogans that were probably written by the arsonist after he put the second fire, while in the roundabout area a sheep of five stray sheep was observed by witnesses. 

Questions have arisen as to whether arson is linked to recent litigation, but also to previous vicious vandalism and burglaries of the same house as well as other houses in the village. 

The dangerous arsonist is still inconceivable and is circulating among us. 


It was read 4226 times



(2) 


They rushed home to Karavomyl and then set fire!

Unknowns rushed home to Karavomylos, picked up electronic devices and, as they all appear, they did not fire it to fire. From the fire, the first floor (maisonette) was destroyed internally. Losses also occurred on the ground floor. 



The house is located outside the settlement of the village, on the road Karavomilos - Livathinata and belongs to foreigners. It is not inhabited at this time. Investigations on this case are made by the competent authorities. 

Tasos Kavalieratos


----------



## ElGreco2018 (Apr 28, 2018)

Here are the articles and their translations:

(1)


Κάτοικος του ίδιου χωριού ο εμπρηστής των Ματσουκάτων - KEFALONITIS | Το online περιοδικό για την Κεφαλονιά

https://translate.google.co.uk/tran...ristis-ton-matsoukaton&Itemid=220&prev=search


(2)

Δάρρηξη και εμπρησμός σε σπίτι στον Καραβόμυλο - InKefalonia

https://translate.google.co.uk/tran...emprismos-se-spiti-sto-karavomylo&prev=search


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

Having lived in Kefalonia for the last 19 years, I have never heard of arson attacks on expat property. These must be very isolated incidents, so my advice if you are concerned, is to avoid these villages.


----------



## ElGreco2018 (Apr 28, 2018)

Unfortunately I heard that similar arson crimes occur across the island. Might be linked to other crimes against expats. Police never catch the perpetrators.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

ElGreco2018 said:


> Unfortunately I heard that similar arson crimes occur across the island. Might be linked to other crimes against expats. Police never catch the perpetrators.


Word gets around when crimes occur on the island, because they are so rare. I certainly have not heard about anything like this in the Eleios Pronnon and Livathos areas.


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

Greece is an extremely safe place to live, I wouldn't worry about it. Which is lucky really, because the police won't come if you ever call them.


----------

